# My recent conversion



## Davsal (Apr 10, 2017)

Hi,
After a couple of years with no van (after my last gave up the ghost in France) I finally bought a 2010 MWB Transit. It had been converted to a camper already but only very basically so I ripped it all out and had a blank canvas. I kept the solar panel on the roof, the bike rack and the hob, but the rest went. I ran 12V system around the van and also a 240V supply, then insulated, carpeted and put the interior panels back on. Next the flooring, then the units, then the lights and sockets and then the blackout blinds etc. I added a 300W inverter, a new 115a leisure battery, a 12v dropdown DVD player and a couple of lovely LED lights (which are really bright). In went a 12V/240V cool box, which kept the contents nice and cold, although I did add a 2litre frozen bottle of water. I kept the chemical toilet which I house in a cupboard. The hob is under a box so it is out of sight but the box can be lifted off and then used as a lovely food prep area with a handy bin in the cupboard. It has 6 drawers and plenty of storage. Next I upholstered the seats, and done the finishing touches. Tested out last night on a site in Sandwich in Kent and everything worked really well and me and the wife had a lovely night. Used the hook up, so not really "wild camping", but still had a great time. I hope to get to my first "meet" soon but my wife is not for "wilding it". Hope you like the pics, cheers, Dave


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Apr 10, 2017)

Looks a real smart job hope you enjoy many happy times in it.

My only downside would be no access from the front seats into the back for when it's raining etc.

Alf


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 10, 2017)

Hey, Looking Really Good, Well Done You !.

Now USE it to sort out the Finale Tweaks for Your style of WCing & Enjoy.

Really good....


----------



## Herman (Apr 10, 2017)

Wow, that looks very professional.


----------



## chrismilo (Apr 10, 2017)

Like that good job
You've got lots in there but still seems very  spacious


----------



## yorkslass (Apr 10, 2017)

I like the colours you've chosen, it makes the van look airy, oh, and mustn't forget the fabric on the cushions.
Something i hav'nt seen before, is the dropped roof at the back of the van. Looks like you have loads of storage.


----------



## Davsal (Apr 10, 2017)

Alf said:


> Looks a real smart job hope you enjoy many happy times in it.
> 
> My only downside would be no access from the front seats into the back for when it's raining etc.
> 
> Alf



You are right, I would have liked access to the rear and maybe a captains seat but I decided to go with the set up as shown. Only time will tell whether it is the right or wrong thing!!! But I agree, it would have been nice, cheers


----------



## The laird (Apr 10, 2017)

Davsal said:


> You are right, I would have liked access to the rear and maybe a captains seat but I decided to go with the set up as shown. Only time will tell whether it is the right or wrong thing!!! But I agree, it would have been nice, cheers



Very nc job well done


----------



## Davsal (Apr 10, 2017)

yorkslass said:


> Something i hav'nt seen before, is the dropped roof at the back of the van. Looks like you have loads of storage.


 Cheers, that area above where you sit/sleep does give you a lot of extra space and you can access from either end and you don't really need the headroom. I am surprised at the amount of storage and it still feels nice and roomy, even though it is a MWB Transit!!!! Cheers


----------



## n brown (Apr 11, 2017)

nice job and colour scheme ! 
i have a MWB sprinter ,and as you say, you don't need the headroom over the seats, but i raised the seats and the floor instead


----------



## phillybarbour (Apr 11, 2017)

Van looks lovely and very well put together, great job.


----------



## argoose (Apr 11, 2017)

Looks a job well done and very nice.
Have heard stories of transits being targeted as easier to steal. Worth looking into extra/after market locks


----------



## trevskoda (Apr 11, 2017)

Looks fab the colours are same as mine,are the bed the 6ft regulation and is she down as a motorcaravan in log book,health to wear.


----------



## Davsal (Apr 11, 2017)

trevskoda said:


> are the bed the 6ft regulation and is she down as a motorcaravan in log book,health to wear.



Thanks, you sleep across the van so if you are over 5'8" then you will have to do some spooning!!!! Next job is to register as a motorhome, changed my last one so should not be a problem, cheers, Dave


----------



## Davsal (Apr 11, 2017)

argoose said:


> Looks a job well done and very nice.
> Have heard stories of transits being targeted as easier to steal. Worth looking into extra/after market locks


Thanks, I will look into it, me and the Mrs love it already and I would be gutted if anyone nicked it!!!! Cheers for the heads up, I hadn't thought of that


----------



## installer (Apr 13, 2017)

Davsal said:


> Thanks, you sleep across the van so if you are over 5'8" then you will have to do some spooning!!!! Next job is to register as a motorhome, changed my last one so should not be a problem, cheers, Dave



If the person at the DVLA knows their stuff they will know it's not the regulation 6ft.


----------



## n brown (Apr 13, 2017)

installer said:


> If the person at the DVLA knows their stuff they will know it's not the regulation 6ft.


 i think it's more a guideline than a regulation . i think a dwarf/midget [not sure what i'm allowed to say here] might consider their human rights were being infringed if they were forced to build a bed far longer than they needed


----------



## trevskoda (Apr 14, 2017)

n brown said:


> i think it's more a guideline than a regulation . i think a dwarf/midget [not sure what i'm allowed to say here] might consider their human rights were being infringed if they were forced to build a bed far longer than they needed



Well said shorty.


----------



## yorkslass (Apr 14, 2017)

n brown said:


> i think it's more a guideline than a regulation . i think a dwarf/midget [not sure what i'm allowed to say here] might consider their human rights were being infringed if they were forced to build a bed far longer than they needed



My human rights are infringed with all these height barriers, it doesn't stop them being erected though.


----------



## n brown (Apr 14, 2017)

i phoned up 2 councils re height barriers. Portsmouth gave me a number to ring if the barrier was closed and a guy would come to open it, and Clevedon gave me the padlock combination. always worth a try !


----------



## Birky (Apr 14, 2017)

Looks a brilliant job.


----------



## trevskoda (Apr 14, 2017)

n brown said:


> i phoned up 2 councils re height barriers. Portsmouth gave me a number to ring if the barrier was closed and a guy would come to open it, and Clevedon gave me the padlock combination. always worth a try !



I wonder if that would work if you told them you were in w/scrubs and wanted out.:banana:


----------



## Deleted member 56550 (Jun 25, 2017)

installer said:


> If the person at the DVLA knows their stuff they will know it's not the regulation 6ft.



DVLA don't mind if it's not "exactly" 6ft.

My bed is transverse in my SWB Transit and it received Motor Caravan status with no questions.

Regards,

Paul


----------



## ThatManViv (Jul 8, 2018)

clever man - very smart professional job 
well done 
when can you do mine ....:lol-049:


----------



## TJBi (Jul 13, 2018)

Davsal said:


> Thanks, I will look into it, me and the Mrs love it already and I would be gutted if anyone nicked it!!!! Cheers for the heads up, I hadn't thought of that



See Transit based motorhomes being stolen.

There are various other threads as well.


----------



## Beemer (Jul 13, 2018)

Neat conversion, set up as you wanted it.
I particularly like the idea of the cooker cover, it slides across to cover the sink area, you have not lost a prep area, a good idea, as you maybe would not have to clear the sink every time.  Also in a small area you would not want to be looking at the possible clutter in the sink after a meal.


----------



## Sandwitch (May 26, 2020)

Ooh that’s pretty smart. Worrying about my Toyota Alphard van that has been delayed by the virus, I hope it’s as good as this.


----------



## Tezza33 (May 26, 2020)

Very nice, you have done a lovely job, the only problem I would have is after a heavy session I might mistake the fridge for the porta-potty or visa versa


----------



## GreggBear (May 27, 2020)

Bet you'd only mistake it once...


----------

